# pf(.conf)



## ekoo (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello, I'm trying to modify a file pf.conf. I want to allow some IP using a file, not by amending the file pf.conf. 


```
WHITELIST = " { 127.0.0.1,xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx } "
pass in quick on em0 from $WHITELIST to any keep state
```

How to pass IPs using a file? Like block from file:


```
table <blocked> persist file "/var/db/blacklist"
block in quick from <blocked>
```

What does not work:


```
table <whlist> persist file "/var/db/whlist"
pass in quick on em0 from <whlist> to any keep state
```


----------

